# post up them pics



## firstflight111

come on i know more of you shot turkeys.... weres all the pic


----------



## Mushijobah

Got a few coming


----------



## rackman323

My buddy talked with the Trumbull Co GW on Saturday and she said that it has been a tough year and alot of guys that always fill there tags have yet to fill. I know opening day numbers we kind of in line with last year but lets see how the season finishes up. I know for me it was the toughest year I can ever remember turkey hunting. I did finally get my bird on Sunday. Reluctantly I even had to resort trading in the bow for the gun to do so. Anyhow, nothing special but this is likley a 3rd year bird, 9" bird, 1" spurs. I didn't bother to weigh him, but I would guess 20-21 lbs. GL and keep at it guys...


----------



## M.Magis

I quite taking pics years ago for whatever reason. I killed the smallest longbeard I've ever killed on Mothers Day. Didn't even measure anything or weigh him, but I'd guess 8" beard and 3/4" spurs. Oddly enough, in roughly 20 years of turkey hunting, this is only the second spring 2 year old I've killed.


----------



## firstflight111

rackman323 said:


> My buddy talked with the Trumbull Co GW on Saturday and she said that it has been a tough year and alot of guys that always fill there tags have yet to fill. I know opening day numbers we kind of in line with last year but lets see how the season finishes up. I know for me it was the toughest year I can ever remember turkey hunting. I did finally get my bird on Sunday. Reluctantly I even had to resort trading in the bow for the gun to do so. Anyhow, nothing special but this is likley a 3rd year bird, 9" bird, 1" spurs. I didn't bother to weigh him, but I would guess 20-21 lbs. GL and keep at it guys...


man thats a great looking bird ..nobody said you had to use a bow to get your bird ...as far as turkey hunting its has been to more rain and cold the better ..it seamed to be on the nice days did see as many been a crazy year ... but a good one


----------



## drifter43

I was using my box call trying to intice a gobble this morning and this is what came in. A big female. Wonder how many eggs and chicks she would have gotten into this spring and summer.


----------



## drifter43

Sorry, guess I don't know how to post a picture. It was a big female coyote that came in and I shot.


----------



## Mushijobah

Here's mine from Mothers Day. 19 lbs. 9" beard and 7/8" spurs. 

I also achieved my "urban turkey" goal....Franklin County

I'll post better pics at a later date and the story.


----------



## drifter43

I was using my box call and this critter showed up. A big female.


----------



## firstflight111

drifter43 said:


> I was using my box call and this critter showed up. A big female.


awesome i going after them when turkeys done.. wish you could shoot ***** this time of year .see 1 or 2 everyday


----------



## Bulldawg

Had a good year this year , found alot of birds with NOBODY hunting them . Rare thing , thought it was too good to be true . Didnt get the big one I was after , but surely didnt want to eat tag soup like last year. Bird #1 14lb jake, bird #2 17lbs, 7 inch beard, 7/8 spurs. Shot one april 29th, the other may 2nd. Both mornings were cool and damp . But those actually seemed to be when the birds were most active . 

Congrats Rackman on your bird !


----------



## ducky152000

only been out 3 times this year due to work and saugeye tournys, but this guy came in after work and strutted his stuff until i gave him a good lead dinner!


----------



## firstflight111

very nice turkey guys ...


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice turkeys fellas


----------



## Carpn

Opening Day my buddy Matt and I had 4 longbeards come in like the script had been written and we doubled up on Longbeards...His was 23.5# with a 10" beard and 1.25 spurs and mine was 19.5# with a 10.5" beard and 1" spurs.

























I kinda half struggled to find time to hunt what with work, bad weather, and preparing to put our house on the market for a job relocation. Let me tell ya all....Picking up and moving 3 hrs away isn't a small task. I had a couple close calls but it never seemed to work out...Monday the 9th was my absolute last chance to get out...The realtor was gonna be at the house at 1 so I set a self imposed deadline to be out of the woods by 830 or 9 and on the way home. I had pretty much given up but got a bird to gobble at about 8am...I made a move to cut the distance and get in front of where I thought he was going and there ended up being several longbeards and a few hens there...At 8:30 I pulled the trigger on a 25# bird with a 10.5" beard and 1.5" spurs.


----------



## T-180

Carpn,
Those are some serious hooks on that tom & love the picture of the two on the old farm truck fender!!
Bunch of good looking birds for everyone ........... I may end up with tag soup this year.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina




----------



## RIFFLE

17lbs. 8inch beard. Fit in roasting pan nicely!

I spent alot of time this season in the rain and its fitting that I got this guy on a foggy, rainy morning. I am thankful for the amount of time I got to spend in the woods this turkey season and stoked to bag a bird on the last day! My family will now enjoy this bird tonight for dinner, it plucked out nicely and is roasting for thanksgiving in May!


----------



## Kdog

Got this bearded hen this morning on the last day of the season.The Longest hairs on the beard measure 8" but the majority are at 6 1/2".


----------



## firstflight111

nice hen i got one to this year


----------



## wdrcvr88

Got this guy the last week of the season. He read the script and came in gobbling the whole way. I love the fact we are allowed to hunt the evenings now.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Ended up tagging out this season, Ohio and PA. Had a great season, can't wait for next year


----------



## KingFisher89

Congrats everyone those are all real nice birds


----------



## miked913

I got a 2 yr old in Morgan Co. It was a tough year I hunted 8 days and it rained 7 of them. I did manage to call in 2 jakes that were killed 1 by my 9 yr old nephew


----------



## n-strut

Here is my hard earned public land bird.
19 Pounds
10" Beard
3/4' Spurs

Taken with my sons 870 Compact 20 gauge!


----------



## miked913

shot this one in morgan co. May 2nd


----------



## rackman323

firstflight111 said:


> man thats a great looking bird ..nobody said you had to use a bow to get your bird ...as far as turkey hunting its has been to more rain and cold the better ..it seamed to be on the nice days did see as many been a crazy year ... but a good one



Sure nobody said you have to use a bow, but I have killed enough birds to want to try something else with more of a challenge. Defineitley not as fun becuase you can't run and gun. Bottom line was this year I only had 1 day left to hunt and I didn't want to eat tag soup.


----------



## Snakecharmer

One more...........


----------

